# Here we go again



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Saturday, the first day of deer chasing season again in SE VA brought some of the SOS. Late Saturday night, several local private, posted dirt woods roads were driven on by 4 wheel drive trucks, tearing up these roads after the big rains we just had. They also threw out their beer cans along the way while looking for their dogs. The "tradition" continues.:thumbs_do


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> Saturday, the first day of deer chasing season again in SE VA brought some of the SOS. Late Saturday night, several local private, posted dirt woods roads were driven on by 4 wheel drive trucks, tearing up these roads after the big rains we just had. They also threw out their beer cans along the way while looking for their dogs. The "tradition" continues.:thumbs_do


ukey:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Just more nails in the coffin. 

My Sat at one place was a dog induced washout so I'll go to the other place. It's by a bigger more traveled road with large tracts of woods with no easy vehicle access. You know how scared a chaser is of walking in the big bad woods and getting out of sight of their truck. 

And they don't run there because their dear hounds get nailed on the road. We saw several there last year that didn't make across.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

> Late Saturday night, several local private, posted dirt woods roads were driven on by 4 wheel drive trucks, tearing up these roads after the big rains we just had. They also threw out their beer cans along the way while looking for their dogs. The "tradition" continues.


did these people call the local LEO or the CPO? those guys deserve tickets for tresspassing.
call pg's local CPO.he will look into it.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

> You know how scared a chaser is of walking in the big bad woods and getting out of sight of their truck.


i dont know rick......when i bear hunt i follow hounds up and down mountains in the national forest a long way from roads,i dont sit in a blind and sray PEANUT BUTTER scent bombs all over the place,and hope like hell he dont come eat me thinking im a cookie


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> i dont know rick......when i bear hunt i follow hounds up and down mountains in the national forest a long way from roads,i dont sit in a blind and sray PEANUT BUTTER scent bombs all over the place,and hope like hell he dont come eat me thinking im a cookie


I didn't have a blind. But that's the method most everyone uses to bowhunt. Sit and wait. I've stalked deer and other game and walked a mile or more to get to a spot. Funny I managed to do it all on my own without the aid of others either human or K9. 

I've always felt the addition or use of a hound to chase game for one was to make up for the lack of something else. Guess that's why so many states feel it's not an ethical or fair chase method.

If 2 little one second squirts on the scent bomb was all it took I've got a lifetime supply in that one can. I thought doing ones homework and setting up watching the major game trail, which the bear was shot on, was how it's done. The hunter, the game, one shot, meeting eye to eye pretty much sums up what it's all about. Getting something to do your work for you and then taking the credit feels like cheating to me. I don't let anyone or anything do the work and then run in at the last second snatching the prize and claim it as my accomplishment.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

whatever you have to tell yourself peanut butter boy.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> whatever you have to tell yourself peanut butter boy.


No problem dog do boy.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I didn't have a blind. But that's the method most everyone uses to bowhunt. Sit and wait. I've stalked deer and other game and walked a mile or more to get to a spot. Funny I managed to do it all on my own without the aid of others either human or K9.
> 
> I've always felt the addition or use of a hound to chase game for one was to make up for the lack of something else. Guess that's why so many states feel it's not an ethical or fair chase method.
> 
> If 2 little one second squirts on the scent bomb was all it took I've got a lifetime supply in that one can. I thought doing ones homework and setting up watching the major game trail, which the bear was shot on, was how it's done. The hunter, the game, one shot, meeting eye to eye pretty much sums up what it's all about. Getting something to do your work for you and then taking the credit feels like cheating to me. I don't let anyone or anything do the work and then run in at the last second snatching the prize and claim it as my accomplishment.



I thought you said the landowner told you he had seen a bear or someone and that was why you hunted there. Its not like you did the hard work for smokey he was in the area and you was a oppurtunist hunter and shot him.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Think again. I hunted there fall last year and this spring and scouted in the off days (Sunday) and at lunch. 

He's never seen a bear in the spots I've hunted in and scouted in. He goes to other areas there and I go to my areas there. He's seen them around camp, on the couple of trail cams when they're out and all the bear scat around. He had a large mast crop and it was really a big buffet for them and the deer on any spot one picked there. I targeted the bedding to food access points or high traffic areas. There are several and I picked the right one for the day. 

But really what does it matter? I didn't use another animal with better skills than I possess to sniff out game for me, chase it up a tree for me and then run in the last second to shoot it and claim I accomplished something for the infamous tailgate photo. 

Must be more of those "I'm more entitled than you" thoughts the chasers seem to have stuck in their head. Well maybe it's not their head. :bartstush: 

You know, the statement the bear chasers made when they wanted to add another license fee and create a bear only license because they felt it would benefit them the most. 



> Organized bear hunters believe that a bear is such a magnificent creature that it is best left to dedicated houndsmen. It should not, they say, become the incidental target of some deer hunter who blows it away just because he happened to come across it.
> 
> “Bear hunters don’t often take a turkey or deer, but hunters pursuing turkey and deer often take a bonus bear,” said David Steger, vice president of the 1,100- member bear association.


That made a lot of friends real quick didn't it?  It also opened up the eyes for a lot of hunters on the true colors of a chaser.


The words "hard work" from someone that allows another to hunt and corner game for them is quite comical. Regardless of how you spin it my hunting practices never ever impact others on lands I'm not welcome on. Something the chasers aren't capable of saying let alone grasping. 

Don't you have some pens to shovel dog crap out of? :vom:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*The "trap" has been set*

We have one member of our group that is hell bent in ending the trespassing and littering on local private property. I told him to go for it There will be some chasers being visited by the police this weekend I would guess.

I've hunted this week everyday and dogs continue to run all over the place (all posted private property) without any trucks running up and down the road. That tells me they are stragglers that have not been found by their owners.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

moon good for them, if they are tresspassing and breaking the law then so be it,i hope they get caught.

hokie.....what realy happened is thats the same spot he turkey hunted last spring when the bear happend to show up,remember his video,he just set up in the same spot or within a hundred yards of it and started blastin peanut butter scent everywhere,oh wait just 2 squirts(yeah right) alota work went into casting a food scent into the wind and waiting
rick im glad you killed your bear,really i am,but ive put more miles on my boots in search of bear in my teen years alone to cover any amount of scouting you will EVER do in your lifetime.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> moon good for them, if they are tresspassing and breaking the law then so be it,i hope they get caught.
> 
> hokie.....what realy happened is thats the same spot he turkey hunted last spring when the bear happend to show up,remember his video,he just set up in the same spot or within a hundred yards of it and started blastin peanut butter scent everywhere,oh wait just 2 squirts(yeah right) alota work went into casting a food scent into the wind and waiting
> rick im glad you killed your bear,really i am,but ive put more miles on my boots in search of bear in my teen years alone to cover any amount of scouting you will EVER do in your lifetime.


And your point? Any bugger eating moron can chase a hound all over. Still I did the work not a pack of dogs. I don't need any help on my hunts. Maybe I hunt smarter not harder? LOL  You can spin it any way you like but chasing hounds to take game is a totally skill less way to hunt. It's like draining a lake and then boasting you caught a big fish. Yep it's a great accomplishment when other methods are used to keep game at bay for the easy shot. To me hounds equate to a high fence hunt in a very small pen. Yes you have unlimited space but we know the dogs can outlast a bear and eventually it will be up a tree for you. Let me know when you walk over the mountain and shoot one with an arrow without a hound doing your work for you. 

BTW I could have shot the bear had it been legal in spring without any scent spray. Amazing how people that are totally dependent on another to hunt try to discount others that do it the way the majority of the US does.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Goochland cty*

Here our problem is even worse. The dogs get into the horse pasture and X-Force girls horse broke the fence. All the county animal control told us was catch them or DISPOSE of them. On 11-19-2009 There were 3 dogs I tried to catch and they wouldn't come near me (to ugly). These are local dogs I think as they had no tracking devices on them. I don't want to dispose them but what else can I do. I can't have the animals hurt themselves in the pasture. These are very little beagles and are cute and the county won't let me shoot the owners(I asked).

As a hunter I don't want to tell someone how to hunt within the limits of the law, but I need to protect our livestock at the same time.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

MACHXKING said:


> Here our problem is even worse. The dogs get into the horse pasture and X-Force girls horse broke the fence. All the county animal control told us was catch them or DISPOSE of them. On 11-19-2009 There were 3 dogs I tried to catch and they wouldn't come near me (to ugly). These are local dogs I think as they had no tracking devices on them. I don't want to dispose them but what else can I do. I can't have the animals hurt themselves in the pasture. These are very little beagles and are cute and the county won't let me shoot the owners(I asked).
> 
> As a hunter I don't want to tell someone how to hunt within the limits of the law, but I need to protect our livestock at the same time.


Well it's really very simple. Make a change in the law that the owners of the hounds have to keep their activity on lands they have permission to be on. They keep their sport and those that don't want them keep use of their lands in the manner they choose. This line of crap they give that it put a hardship on them, well the way it is now puts a hardship on others. Has for years. They made the change in a couple of other states and they're hunting there just fine. 

I'm not really for seeing chasing ending but a higher level of respect to others rights need to be put in place to stop things just like you describe above. Their tradition was ok for a time but that time has past.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

your right it takes loads of skill to spray peanut butter everywhere


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

oh yea,when you shoot one on the ground at point blank range then you come talk to me


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

chuckl said:


> your right it takes loads of skill to spray peanut butter everywhere


Chuck any bugger eating moron can spray that crap. Ol Bird was almost ran over when he sprayed to close to where he was sitting.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Chuck any bugger eating moron can spray that crap. Ol Bird was almost ran over when he sprayed to close to where he was sitting.


I had to do it because my dogs paw was too big to press the button for me. Amazing I was able to shoot it without it being stuck in one spot in a tree with a pack of hounds to keep it at bay! LOL I hear that's how many have to do it.

Hmmmmm... always wanted to ask what else do you guys need your hounds to do that you can't ? LOL 

Hey shot 2 does Monday night and no scent spray. How do you suppose that happened?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I had to do it because my dogs paw was too big to press the button for me. Amazing I was able to shoot it without it being stuck in one spot in a tree with a pack of hounds to keep it at bay! LOL I hear that's how many have to do it.
> 
> Hmmmmm... always wanted to ask what else do you guys need your hounds to do that you can't ? LOL
> 
> Hey shot 2 does Monday night and no scent spray. How do you suppose that happened?


You spotlighted them. lol


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> You spotlighted them. lol


With an xbow? That takes real skill and a third arm too.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> With an xbow? That takes real skill and a third arm too.


Nah you used your lights form the 4 wheeler and shot your xbow from it. no skill involved. LOL


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Nah you used your lights form the 4 wheeler and shot your xbow from it. no skill involved. LOL


Got to rest the stock on something.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Got to rest the stock on something.


LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*simple solution*

If the hounds are running on private property no more hound to be found. Not sure If that is legal in your area but it is effective.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*i am interest*



BigBirdVA said:


> Just more nails in the coffin.
> 
> My Sat at one place was a dog induced washout so I'll go to the other place. It's by a bigger more traveled road with large tracts of woods with no easy vehicle access. You know how scared a chaser is of walking in the big bad woods and getting out of sight of their truck.
> 
> And they don't run there because their dear hounds get nailed on the road. We saw several there last year that didn't make across.


i am interested to know what kind of thrill it is to use dog's for hunting deer. would seem to me that there is now challenge in that at all. or sport in that.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

drenalinxt said:


> i am interested to know what kind of thrill it is to use dog's for hunting deer. would seem to me that there is now challenge in that at all. or sport in that.


I don't get it either and never will.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I don't get it either and never will.


I'm interested to know what thrill it is to hunt with a bow or xbow and sit in a tree all day over cracked corn waiting for a deer to walk by so you can ambush it. At least with dogs they can out run and out smart them, not a man in a tree covered in camouflage from head to feet and letting off buck bombs. geez fellows to each our own.:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> I'm interested to know what thrill it is to hunt with a bow or xbow and sit in a tree all day over cracked corn waiting for a deer to walk by so you can ambush it. At least with dogs they can out run and out smart them, not a man in a tree covered in camouflage from head to feet and letting off buck bombs. geez fellows to each our own.:wink:


First I don't have any Buck Bombs or other deer attractant scents I use. And I don't hunt over cracked corn. You know either put up some proof with the accusations or STFU on accusing me of baiting. 

You're kidding right? Lets see you take X size block of land and arrange stands X distance apart to cover the perimeter in an effective manner in theory cutting off all chances of undetected escape or exit without getting shot at. 

You know which block to hunt today because the big boy was spotlighted the night before by the dog drivers riding the roads looking for dogs with favorite beverage in hand.

Take X number of hounds and X number of dog drivers and let loose in the selected block. The dogs chase the deer until they exit through the gauntlet of lead they have to get by to escape. They are either shot, missed or wounded or slip out unseen by Bubba as he's 'yakin on the radio wondering if the pack might be heading to his stand or how big was the buck Joe shot 6 times at on stand 11. Don't forget the infamous "I just saw the GW ride by... tell those guys on the back side to get out of the road".

Yep real hunting skill there for sure. Deer don't outrun dogs. That's why your so called sport causes problems. The deer cross over onto others lands and disrupt others. Deer don't tree, fly, hide in a brush pile or go down a hole like game animals hunted by dogs in other forms of hunting. The deer may cross paths with another deer and they take off after that one but the dogs run where ever the chase takes them. They run until they get tired or are caught by the owners or do the disappearing act they seem to do more and more of each year. Occasionally water enters the picture and the deer escapes that way. 

Dogs that don't perform get the Hackett, errr I mean hatchet and good dogs are what a club or driver strives for. The better the dogs, the more effective the process is. 

Sure deer slip by here and there and the dogs occasionally make mistakes but having been in clubs for years and watched the show I know what goes on. And when several clubs plan together and blanket a whole block of woods then escape is even less likely. 

Whats commonly defined as deer hunting in 80% of the US isn't present in chasing as it's practiced today. More dogs, smaller tracts, radios, tracking collars and semi-auto weapons ensure the chances go to the orange mob. The only way a buck survives is to go completely nocturnal and exit the lands early once the chasing season begins. They know what the sound of dogs mean. I've seen it too many times over the years. 

Still regardless of how either side spins it only 1 method impacts others that want no part of it. It's just like you on this forum. You're not here for archery, you're here to defend chasing. Intruding for the sake of your sport into places you're not really welcome. And here, just like in the woods, you don't care about others. That attitude one day will catch up with you.


BTW 70% of those on here don't view dogs on deer as fair chase.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's some good 'ol chasing by some good 'ol chasers. Guys it don't get any better than this. ukey:



> author=fatcatpurdyva
> 
> i got 2 in five mins yesterday and a third that evening.
> 
> ...


But wait it gets better...........This was a week or so ago.....



> author=fatcatpurdyva
> 
> yesterday was a good start,for me any how we were lining up a block and i had just made it to my stand and was parked my truck to get out and head to my stand and look up and there he was coming to me like i had ah leash on him i gave him one about 60 yards out across the bean field and the new buckkicker did its job.
> 
> ...


So then he tops it off with this comment when questioned about the 3rd buck in a day. 



> author=fatcatpurdyva
> 
> by all means if thats what it take to stop my hounds ill do it.


Guess that's what they mean when they say dog chasers help keep the numbers down. This guy isn't kidding! :wink:

Oh look it that a tag number in that trophy pic? Why it sure is.:crazy:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

For those not in VA. we have a 2 deer per day rule and 3 bucks for the year rule. Our friend admits to 3 bucks in 1 day, and 2 does and a buck in one day. The other buck with 2 does in a day also goes over the daily bag limit.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> For those not in VA. we have a 2 deer per day rule and 3 bucks for the year rule. Our friend admits to 3 bucks in 1 day, and 2 does and a buck in one day. The other buck with 2 does in a day also goes over the daily bag limit.


I hope you did the right thing and reported him. bet you didn't.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> I hope you did the right thing and reported him. bet you didn't.


Why don't you report him? He's one of your finest chasers just doing what they do best. I'll give you the links and you can find him and stake him out like you did your other "Buddy". Maybe you can get some more video. 

Aren't you Wompascat over there? 

Actually a FYI for you the GWs monitor most forums just hoping to find an idiot like that. I'm sure by now he's already had a visit.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Typical day today*

I was on my stand on MY property at 2:30. About 30 minutes later there's a deer chaser out on the highway screaming for dogs. The dogs were running on posted provate property across the road and not paying any attention to the screamer. The chaser continued to yell until 4: 45. I came down from my stand and walked to my house where 4 dogs were lying at my back door and 3 went running away down my driveway back to the road. Typical December Monday afternoon.  Hunting is not possible now during the next 4 weeks of doe season where anything that looks like a deer, no matter how small, will be shot or shot at. Ahhhhh, the beautiful sounds of howling dogs, screaming dog owners and multiple 5 shot blasts of buckshot. What a tradition!!ukey:


----------



## hupo224 (Dec 8, 2009)

I get the same thing with people trashing the forests out by me.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Moonkryket said:


> I was on my stand on MY property at 2:30. About 30 minutes later there's a deer chaser out on the highway screaming for dogs. The dogs were running on posted provate property across the road and not paying any attention to the screamer. The chaser continued to yell until 4: 45. I came down from my stand and walked to my house where 4 dogs were lying at my back door and 3 went running away down my driveway back to the road. Typical December Monday afternoon.  Hunting is not possible now during the next 4 weeks of doe season where anything that looks like a deer, no matter how small, will be shot or shot at. Ahhhhh, the beautiful sounds of howling dogs, screaming dog owners and multiple 5 shot blasts of buckshot. What a tradition!!ukey:


The best is yet to come. Those last couple of weeks when they've run the deer off their lands and have to go looking for new places are always fun. That's when they get desperate to chase and start hitting the smaller spots. That and they have less chasers show up to cover the woods means the dogs get away even more. Yes the best is saved for last.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I only got one thing to write !*

:mg: How do they get the dogs to shoot the deer ?:darkbeer:

:jksign:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Carpshooter said:


> :mg: How do they get the dogs to shoot the deer ?:darkbeer:
> 
> :jksign:


Shhhhhhhhhh............... don't give 'em any ideas. Then they wouldn't even have to get out of the truck.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Aren't you Wompascat over there?


Maybe the "cat" got Wompascat's tongue? :set1_rolf2:

Wonder what the significance is of all these doggers now going to using "cat" handles?? :behindsof


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

> Nice 8pt. The two front tines are not an inch long if that is what you're counting.
> Link to Post - Back to Top Logged
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


from the looks of these two post on the same thread the game warden already knows about it
any buggar eating moron in va has heard of damage stamps

hey moon did those ******s tearing up the roads get caught?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> from the looks of these two post on the same thread the game warden already knows about it
> any buggar eating moron in va has heard of damage stamps
> 
> hey moon did those ******s tearing up the roads get caught?


Damage stamps? Really ?  

Enlighten me would you? What crops would Bambi be decimating in the second week of November? DMAP and DCAP are does only so that won't flush. Damage stamps are usually over before bow starts, let alone chaser season. 

Have to love the "defend a chaser no matter what" attitude. But it's hardly something new.

I'll let you get back to your booger sandwich. 

Bon Appétit ukey:


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

doesnt really matter.game warden for his area knows all about it and all is good no tickets written........prove me wrong,if you can.......i'll let you get back to your sandwich


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> doesnt really matter.game warden for his area knows all about it and all is good no tickets written........prove me wrong,if you can.......i'll let you get back to your sandwich


So no tickets huh? That's great. Then it means the guy is at the least a liar. He clearly states " I shot 3 bucks in a day...... I'll do whatever it takes to stop my hounds". I know, in the company you keep that's nothing.

My guess is another tagged the deer in the "traditional" manner for him. And unless the GW can prove otherwise, which means a family, friend or club member must fess up too, the GW has nothing to prove his case. 

Nice try but many know the how the game is played. BTW what happened to your damage stamp theory? Too funny, too funny. Maybe you should stick to what you know and do best, cleaning pens with rubber boots on snacking on a snot burger between shovel fulls of dog do.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

BigBirdVA said:


> I know, in the company you keep that's nothing.


first of all i didnt even know the guy but i do now,and if you go back to the thread and look i was the first to question him on it.i dont condone illegal activities nor do i do them.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

chuckl said:


> doesnt really matter.game warden for his area knows all about it and all is good no tickets written........prove me wrong,if you can.......i'll let you get back to your sandwich


Chuck I don't doubt you and I'm not trying to start a argument, but I would like to here how he could legally shoot 3 Bucks in the same day and tag 4 Bucks(that we know of) for the season. I'm familiar with the DMAP and DCAP programs and that still wouldn't explain it. 

Is it the same as when the CPO tells me he's certain deer hounds are being run out of season, being intentional dropped on posted land, and the handlers routinely violate the RTR?

He doesn't issue tickets for those offenses either, difficult to convict unless he catches them red handed.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice 8pt. The two front tines are not an inch long if that is what you're counting. 
Link to Post - Back to Top Logged 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
fatcatpurdyva

_
a ring will fit on them atleast the game warden told me to check him as a ten _



chuckl said:


> from the looks of these two post on the same thread the game warden already knows about it
> any buggar eating moron in va has heard of damage stamps
> 
> hey moon did those ******s tearing up the roads get caught?


That's sad, the CPO doesn't even know how to score a rack.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> first of all i didnt even know the guy but i do now,and if you go back to the thread and look i was the first to question him on it.i dont condone illegal activities nor do i do them.


Understood you called him on it. But he's either a liar, a law breaker or the GW doesn't have enough to charge him. Which is it?


----------

